# Omega Seamaster 200M Pro What'S It Worth?



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I found this watch on the bay and its a seller I have dealt with before and found to be a really good guy, The question is how much is normal for a watch like this to go for a s I found myself really liking it and when funds permit may try to pick one up, This one is quartz do they do an auto the same? Experts opnions needed please.

Sellers desription.

THIS IS A GENTS EARLY(PRE JAMES BOND) GENUINE OMEGA SEAMASTER PROFESSIONAL 200M WATCH. VERY RARE MODEL TO FIND NOW. IT IS ALL STAINLESS STEEL INCLUDING THE ORIGINAL BRACELET WHICH MEASURES APPROX 7 " AND EXTENDS A FURTHER 1 & 1/4" WITH THE DIVERS EXTENSION. IT WILL FIT UP TO AN 8 & 1/4" WRIST IF YOU'RE HAPPY WITH THE DIVERS EXTENSION OPEN AS I WAS. IT HAS AN ACCURATE OMEGA QUARTZ MOVEMENT THAT IS IN EXCELLENT WORKING ORDER. IT HAS A BLACK DIAL AND BEZEL. IT HAS A SCREWDOWN CROWN THAT IS SIGNED OMEGA. THE SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL GLASS IS IN MINT CONDITION. THE SCREWDOWN BACK IS SIGNED OMEGA SEAMASTER. IT IS WATER RESISTANT TO 200M BUT WILL NEED TO BE PRESSURE TESTED BEFORE IT IS USED IN WATER. THERE IS A LITTLE GENERAL WEAR TO THE BRACELET AND THE CASE AND A FEW MARKS TO THE BEZEL. A VERY COLLECTABLE OMEGA.

http://i.ebayimg.com/03/!BgIJEfQB2k~$(KGrHqMH-CMEsK43JK42BLEDjN(Js!~~_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/14/!BgIJHqg!2k~$(KGrHqEH-D8Erz!3dlPLBLEDj(KUg!~~_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/18/!BgIJKyw!2k~$(KGrHqYH-DgEsNUGmk0cBLEDjgeQ+w~~_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/03/!BgIJOEQBmk~$(KGrHqEH-D8Erz!3dlPLBLEDjqKPNw~~_12.JPG


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Pre James Bond. Quartz. Well, I suppose so if he means before Omega got the Bond franchise but pre James Bond? No. Quartz Seamasters are not as sought after as the considerably more expensive real ones (that ought to upset a few people;-).) Leave it for somebody else and save up for the auto.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

tomshep said:


> Pre James Bond. Quartz. Well, I suppose so if he means before Omega got the Bond franchise but pre James Bond? No. Quartz Seamasters are not as sought after as the considerably more expensive real ones (that ought to upset a few people;-).) Leave it for somebody else and save up for the auto.


The one above was advertised at Â£375 bin or bo and he took an offer of Â£285 so it was very cheap I think? I already have a Auto Seamster so it was just one of things that caught my eye


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

It is probably a genuine Omega but it just doesn't look like it so I probably wouldn't like it but the reality is that a Quartz Seamaster for Â£300 is cheap for an Omega or very b. expensive indeed for a quartz watch. Omegas are about precision and quality of workmanship within. To me, this is an Omega tin with an unworthy engine inside it but to each his own.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Mach has a Seamaster like that but im sure its an auto so maybe he would let you know how much he payed for his as a rough idea


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mattbeef said:


> Mach has a Seamaster like that but im sure its an auto so maybe he would let you know how much he payed for his as a rough idea


Mach Mach sell it to me please I want to buy it i'll even give you a month to bond with it before you sell it. :dummyspit:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sonyman said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> > Mach has a Seamaster like that but im sure its an auto so maybe he would let you know how much he payed for his as a rough idea
> ...


I bought my one (my first Omega) from Justin in September 2005, here`s the text from his post...



> I sent this watch to Omega in Bienne for a service. They fitted a new case (including crystal and bezel), dial hands & crown. The movement was serviced and judging by the large bag of parts they sent me back, a lot of parts were replaced. The bracelet has been refinished to a high standard and the watch looks NOS. I did buy this watch to add to my Seamaster 300 & Seamaster Professional as it is the model between. I must sell though as I am in the red on my watch purchases at the minute and I never wear this one, due to the fact it is in such pristine condition.
> 
> Â£450 with special delivery.


Here`s the movement bits he mentioned...










& the watch itself...

*Omega Seamaster 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, circa 1992 *










BTW IMO it`s much better looking then the SMP300 & it`s staying right here with me


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Well its nice to see that mach has posted a picture to make you want one even more now


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mattbeef said:


> Well its nice to see that mach has posted a picture to make you want one even more now


Yeah thanks for that Mach very umm considerate of you , Well I cant afford one yet anyway maybe a month or so Ill be ready to buy again.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

i've just bought a quartz 200m from jewellers in blackpool - the price depends on full size or small, cal of quartz, one is thermocompensated (1441) and one not (1438), but automatic is worth more than either quartz versions.

Mine is 36mm exc crown but I like it :grin:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

inskip75 said:


> i've just bought a quartz 200m from jewellers in blackpool - the price depends on full size or small, cal of quartz, one is thermocompensated (1441) and one not (1438), but automatic is worth more than either quartz versions.
> 
> Mine is 36mm exc crown but I like it :grin:


All I need to do is find a load of rare ORIGINAL services and trade mach :man_in_love:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

sonyman said:


> Mach Mach sell it to me please I want to buy it i'll even give you a month to bond with it before you sell it.


I own a Seamaster like that apart from a gold bezel, winder and Omega medallion on the clasp.

And, no you can't have it. :tongue2:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

ludditeinorbit said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > Mach Mach sell it to me please I want to buy it i'll even give you a month to bond with it before you sell it.
> ...


Pictures speak a 1000 words.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Some good info here and here.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> Some good info here and here.


thanks sharky that helps I now know I need a second generation auto on a bracelett perefrably with all boxes paperwork etc Anyone have one like that?

In fact exactly like Machs, I dont like the one with merc hands its too TAG for me :jawdrop:


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

sonyman said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Some good info here and here.
> ...


I have read that it was more like the rolex sub than Tag :yes:

more info http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2530739

I don't know how to do 'here'


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

sonyman said:


> tomshep said:
> 
> 
> > Pre James Bond. Quartz. Well, I suppose so if he means before Omega got the Bond franchise but pre James Bond? No. Quartz Seamasters are not as sought after as the considerably more expensive real ones (that ought to upset a few people;-).) Leave it for somebody else and save up for the auto.
> ...


Assuming that's genuine, full size and had box and papers you got it around half of what id have expected it to go for.

The PreBonds have been up n coming for a while. gone are the days of cheap full size ones I fear. I had a lovely auto prebond that Bienne redid, a forumer still has it i think. Ive also had all the quartz versions including the ladies that my Mrs still has. Theyre nice watches but they are a bit 80s in construction and both the '60s sm300 and the '90s sm300m are better built watches in my view.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I am not in a position to buy at the moment and might not be for a while but if there is one around a full size auto the same as machs then Ill buy it as I really am starting to like them, I think the buyer got a bargin but it was a quartz and mid size I think?


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

sonyman said:


> ludditeinorbit said:
> 
> 
> > sonyman said:
> ...


Here's a thousands worth for you.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh yes I want one of those now really badly :dummyspit:


----------



## Teebee (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi,

Hi,

Dear brothers and fellow men,

I have seen this beautiful omega

*Omega Seamaster combi Profesional 200m Mens Watch *

And this one is in steel and gold, I haven't seen many in steel and gold.

I require your expertise on that plus.... I need to know does this look authentic and original to you guys as it comes with the return policy.

And Also what is the maximum I should pay for it in order to make it a good bargain.

thanks.

I look forward to hearing from you very soon

Kind regards

Tee


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> Hi,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum and congratulations on an epic five-and-a-half-years-old thread resurrection. You might want to introduce yourself first brother man 

Also, I assume it was meant to be a link but it doesn't work.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Now be fair - you could have given an opinion on the value and if it looks authentic - even though there was no photo of the watch.

Have you lost all your psychic powers?


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Teebee (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi brothers,

My name is tahir..I live in Manchester..

I am just new to all this and new to watch hunting aswell as you guys can see.

I tried to upload the pic..Unfortunately codn...

Some how the app doesn't work very well on my phone.

So basically brothers its the mentioned watch in steel and gold.

And I will very much appreciate your opinion of my original message.

Thanks

I look forward to your expertise

Kind regards

Tee


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Tee,

it's almost entirely pointless to guess on value/worth of something we know nothing about or cannot see.

How old is it? What condition is it in? Does it have original box and papers? Has it been serviced recently/ever?

Have you tried searching eBay for similar watches to get an idea of prices? Another place to search is chrono24.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Teebee (Sep 25, 2015)

I tried http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161830518522&alt=web

I think I amfinely manage to put it through.

Please have a look.

Thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tee - if you are serious then you could get an idea of the asking price by looking on ebay `sold listings' or chrono24. If the average asking price is £1000 then you can work out how much you want to pay to make it a bargain.

How on earth do you expect anyone to tell if it is authentic and original if you can not post a photo of the one you want to buy? We can all do a google search on that model and hey ho - they will look authentic and original but they will not be the watch you are looking at.

Lets make it simple for you to understand. I have a coin in my hand - where is it from and how much is it worth? I also have a piece of string - how long is it?


----------



## Teebee (Sep 25, 2015)

Hahahahahaaaa.

Thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx br.

I did finely manage to put the url in the earlier post. 

The link is there in my post


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> I tried http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161830518522&alt=web
> 
> I think I amfinely manage to put it through.
> 
> ...


OK, I'm no expert but that looks genuine to me and at the moment looks to be good value. It needs some bezel work but a service with Omega or affiliated repairers will sort that out.

The seller looks genuine and has excellent feedback so all in all it seems a safe bet. However, it's coming from Japan so you need to add a further 20% on the final price for VAT duty, plus up to £15 Royail Mail/Parcelforce admin charges.

You've got about 50 minutes to decide :thumbsup:


----------



## Teebee (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi brothers.

I bought omega.Seamaster.. And am told it's fully original

I require your expertise please

Thanks

Kind regards

Tee

Try to upload photos.. Can any one tell me how to upload photos on this..


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/13637-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-revised-updated/&do=embed


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry Tee but think you need to do a bit of research and reading yourself rather than asking every one to do it for you.

Much more satisfying that way.


----------



## Teebee (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.

I posted my question on watchuseek.. With pictures.. As it very simple and easy to upload the pictures on there.

Here on watchforum people are very very helpful and kind.

But this is one of the most userunfriendly site I have ever come across.

Even when you writing text it goes all funny and heywirry.....

Big disappointment.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Teebee said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I posted my question on watchuseek.. With pictures.. As it very simple and easy to upload the pictures on there.
> 
> ...


thanks for letting us know about that :thumbsup:

still at least we're helpful and kind. :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Teebee (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh you guys are amazing..

It's a big shame that this site is technicaly very limited.. Feels like stone age stuff.

But you guys are the best without a doubt.

I will still use this for information as much as I can.

Thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Teebee said:


> Oh you guys are amazing..
> 
> It's a big shame that this site is technicaly very limited.. Feels like stone age stuff.
> 
> ...


i disagree, it is much more modern than my Sinclair ZX81 or my Atari console.


----------



## Teebee (Sep 25, 2015)

Haaaaahhhhaahahaaahaha.

I agree with you 1000%

Like the old saying...

Adults are just outdated children..


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Teebee said:


> But this is one of the most userunfriendly site I have ever come across.
> 
> Even when you writing text it goes all funny and heywirry.....


Therein lies irony, the older version of the forum's software was much more predictable. It wasn't a victim of the yoke of social media.

Later,
William


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I like to think of the forum software as idiosyncratic. A bit like most of the members... :biggrin:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

> I like to think of the forum software as idiosyncratic. A bit like most of the members... :biggrin:


Are yoo colling me an idios? At leest I can spel.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Teebee said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I posted my question on watchuseek.. With pictures.. As it very simple and easy to upload the pictures on there.
> 
> ...


I'm all over 'heywirry'. What a word.

Think of the forum as a pub. You wouldn't want it all shiny and new and super slick. It needs character.


----------



## Teebee (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes..

Still has the and kindest members....


----------

